# Looking for a GSD - NH/MA



## bornfreenowexpensive (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi all - I'm happy to have found this forum.

We are located in NH and are looking to add a GSD to our family. We do have a cat and another dog (mixed breed female, playful/submissive, gets along with anyone). I have always loved the breed but buying a puppy isn't my first choice, and GSD rescues won't even talk to us because we have an invisible fence. (Before anyone jumps on me :surrender: I know the invisible fence is not ideal especially for certain dogs of this breed. I bring it up because it is a consideration for us in choosing the right dog.)

My husband and I are both active people and competent with basic positive reinforcement dog training. I have worked with horses off the race track for 10+ years and many family dogs. We can deal with some training issues, but are not prepared to take on anything with a bite history or any aggressive tendencies toward humans or other animals. Aloof is fine, and prey drive is fine (as long as the dog is trainable) but we are often out in public and we'd like a dog that is a nice ambassador for the breed.

The only other key for us in finding a match is that the dog has an "off switch". Our current dog is very low key in the house and so are we! An older dog would be fine, too.

I realize I'm basically describing the perfect GSD, but we're not in a rush. We keep our pets for life and can provide vet and personal references if needed.

Thanks


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Pia blackwell and claudia romard are great breeders in your area. On my phone so can't post a link but both have websites


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I don't know if he has found a home for her yet, but there's a member here in Springfield, MA named Josh who is looking for a home for his dog Suki. She's a year and a half old. My dog is Suki's half brother. His email is [email protected]


----------



## bornfreenowexpensive (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks Wolfiesmom, I did send an email about Suki.

I'm a bit hesitant to contact breeders and ask about adult dogs or older puppies. Someone in the breeding world once told me to be wary of the "just one left from the last litter that I was going to keep but..." Because the dog will either be very expensive (which would be out since we don't need a show quality dog) or slightly discounted due to age, but you get stuck with the worst temperament and/or conformation of the litter. 

We would absolutely consider a well-loved retired breeding female, as long as she's used to living in the house. Do breeders normally place dogs like this though? I don't want to waste anyone's time, so I'm trying to tread lightly.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Have you looked in the shelters?


----------



## bornfreenowexpensive (Mar 27, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> Have you looked in the shelters?


Yes, I actually have a contact at the MSPCA that keeps me up to date when anything shepherd-ish comes in.  Most of the GSDs I've found in other local shelters have either had major behavioral issues or were unsafe/unknown with cats and kids. I'd prefer a well-socialized dog with some history (at least from a foster home), and what I've learned in working with the MSPCA is that most dogs end up there for a reason.

Ideally I would go through GSD rescue but the two I found in MA clearly state not to apply for adoption if you have an invisible fence, no exceptions.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

BrightStar GSD Rescue will adopt out of state if they have someone trusted in the area to do a homecheck. You can try them. That's where we got our Elsa from and I volunteer for them, although not as much as I used to now that Elsa's training is all I have time for!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'm not sure what she's asking for them, but Pam Lake has a couple of older girls on her site www.vonhena-c.com She's in NH
Also there is Goble Kennels | East German Shepherd Breeders Dogs and Puppies | Loudon, NH in NH as well


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

Did you see this one?

German shepard free to good home

Date: 2011-03-26, 2:35PM EDT

Hi. I have a German Shepard that I can no longer keep from my health issues he is 6 years old I've had him ever since he was 6 weeks 
He must go to a great loving family. Some one who can take care of him and take him on walks everyday 
He must go to a home with a big yard and some one who doesn't live in a apartment 

He is fully grown 
When he was a puppy we trained him. 
He is fully trained and knows everything that a dog should no 

We have all his paperwork 
He has all his shots 

Great with kids and other animals. Dogs/cats/small animals 

You dont have to worry about him biteing your kids or anything 
I have 3 kids all under the age of 5 and he is very nice with them 

We are only asking a re-homeing fee to make sure he's going to the right family 

WE ARE NOT BREEDERS do not flag us Were not breeders or selling him 

$150.00.0. 



 Location: Saugus
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
 




PostingID: 2287988475


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

"Free to good home" but they're asking $150 re-homing fee? :thinking:

Austin GSD Rescue and Good Shepherd Rescue North TX will both adopt out of state, and will place appropriate dogs in a home with an invisible fence. Obviously not one with a high prey drive and a strong will, but if the dog will do well in that kind of environment, they'll place them.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I'm not sure what she's asking for them, but Pam Lake has a couple of older girls on her site www.vonhena-c.com She's in NH
> Also there is Goble Kennels | East German Shepherd Breeders Dogs and Puppies | Loudon, NH in NH as well


I love the look of those von Hena lines. I'm more of a black and tan/red person, but if I were to get a working line, they'd definitely be one of the first i'd speak to. Great looking dogs.


----------



## Raizo (Sep 24, 2010)

Gandore

=) I know he's in Weston, Connecticut which is out of your search range, but he may be what you're looking for. I don't know anything about the breeder, but I'm sure other people on the forum will. ^^ best of luck in your search!


----------



## 1der_girl (Aug 16, 2006)

Another vote for von Hena-C!! My girl is from there, and AWESOME temperment, super smart, etc. Also deff. low-key in the house.


----------



## bornfreenowexpensive (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks everyone! So happy to see all these responses - please keep your suggestions coming. I will definitely look into Brightstar rescue. 

Von Hena-C seems to have a lot of puppies coming this spring. If our search for an adult doesn't work out we might contact them.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Is this posted in the the rescue section because you are looking to adopt from a rescue or shelter? 

You want to meet the dog no matter what to make sure it's a match. That's why distance adoptions from rescue can be difficult - you think oh, that's the dog, and then get there and it's not! But it's not impossible. There is also Echo Dogs and I know there are NH folks there too. Echo Dogs White Shepherd Rescue


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Folks: please stop posting breeder links on this thread. It's posted in the "Rescue, Foster & Adoption Information" section. 

I travelled down to Cincinnati to adopt Rafi. He was a stray and in a non-affiliated foster home (his foster dad found him wandering in his neighborhood and Rafi was in terrible shape so he took him in) and courtesy listed with a local gsd rescue. 

I do want to say that I have personally known of several cases where really good dogs ended up biting because of an invisible fence (one bit another dog and the other bit a child) so rescues have good reasons in denying applications for people with invisible fences.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

BowWowMeow said:


> Folks: please stop posting breeder links on this thread. It's posted in the "Rescue, Foster & Adoption Information" section.


Hehehe. I responded to this the first time from my phone and SWEAR it was in the choosing a breeder section. :crazy:

Dont' mind me....:help:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I posted von hena c because she has two older girls whether for sale or adoption I don't know


----------



## bornfreenowexpensive (Mar 27, 2011)

Yes, exactly. It's not that I don't respect breeders that are trying to improve the breed, 
I just prefer to adopt. 




JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Is this posted in the the rescue section because you are looking to adopt from a rescue or shelter?


----------



## bornfreenowexpensive (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks for the info. This is discouraging but maybe I should just cut my losses and realize that GSDs are not the right breed for me. I figured that since we are diligent in supervising our dog and have had no incidents so far that it would be ok if we waited for the right dog. 

Though, I do think its odd that a rescue would prefer to work with someone who has a chain link fence in disrepair than someone with an invisible fence on 1 acre of land (backyard only). Its not like we are the type of people that leave the dog out all day with no interaction, but I guess there have been enough incidents that they need to take a one size fits all approach.



BowWowMeow said:


> say that I have personally known of several cases where really good dogs ended up biting because of an invisible fence (one bit another dog and the other bit a child) so rescues have good reasons in denying applications for people with invisible fences.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

bornfreenowexpensive said:


> Thanks for the info. This is discouraging but maybe I should just cut my losses and realize that GSDs are not the right breed for me. I figured that since we are diligent in supervising our dog and have had no incidents so far that it would be ok if we waited for the right dog.
> 
> Though, I do think its odd that a rescue would prefer to work with someone who has a chain link fence in disrepair than someone with an invisible fence on 1 acre of land (backyard only). Its not like we are the type of people that leave the dog out all day with no interaction, but I guess there have been enough incidents that they need to take a one size fits all approach.


Don't get discouraged--lots of rescues don't have that policy. I know a lot will ask and clarify WHY and WHAT you are using the fence for. Is it to contain your dog while you are playing fetch in the yard or while gardening? Or are you leaving the dog outside all day? And it's not just a GSD thing.....I know lots of all-breed or other breed rescues that have the same requirements.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

If it's a rescue that requires a fence...just having some semblence of a fence..in disrepair or not adequate...is not going to qualify you. The rescue is going to do a hv...see that your fence is not going to contain the dog...and ask you to repair it/make adjustments (if you are otherwise a great adopter)...or they will deny you. 

Many rescues do not require a fence...and will adopt to someone without any fence...that is going to be diligent...and always be outside with their dog and leash walk. However...many with electric fences rely on them to contain their dog and are not outside with them the whole time...which leaves the dog at risk for going through the fence or other things coming in. That's why E-fences are usually frowned upon by rescue.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

also have you checked on petfinder? try typing in a couple of different zip codes in area's your willing to travel see what pops up


----------

